# Essential oils - anyone use them??



## Anne (Oct 6, 2013)

I was using eucalyptus oil for a room freshener, but read that you shouldn't use it if you have high blood pressure, so would like to try the lavendar.  I can get most oils locally at a fair price, but wondered if anyone knows where to get lavendar at a good price??  I know they are expensive at most places.

I tried some peppermint oil on a cottonball one night, and set it on the windowsill on a cloth. The next morning the kitchen smelled of mint, and you could smell it throughout the house, just slightly, not strong.  Seems it helped me breathe a bit better, too.

These oils last a long time...hoping to make some myself someday.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 6, 2013)

I shouldn't think eucalyptus fumes would affect blood pressure unless you were sniffing it like a petrol sniffer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't have any essential oils right now, but I have used Lavender oil for relaxation, mostly in my bath.  Also used Oil of Frankincense to lighten an age spot my hubby had, worked like a charm.  I just bought mine at my local Vitamin Cottage store (Natural Grocers), and they weren't that expensive, and do last a long time.  Lavender can also be diluted and used to calm pets, on their pillows, beds or collars, never directly on them.  Here's some info on Lavender and making Lavender pillows, also other interesting tips on using essential oils.  I've also considered using Peppermint Oil on cotton balls to deter mice in the garage, but then I got a cat. 

http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Lavender



> Make Your Own Eye Pillow
> 
> Lavender eye pillows are simple to make, yet luxurious to receive. I have been
> making lavender eye pillows for my friends and family for years and they are
> ...



Essential oils for pain...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=26973&highlight=essential+oils

For digestive health...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=27343&highlight=essential+oils

Various oils and benefits...http://energytimes.com/pages/features/1209/aroma.html

Cooking with...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=24326&highlight=essential+oils

Guidelines for...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=24232&highlight=essential+oils

For Yoga...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=23528&highlight=essential+oils

For Christmas...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=23670&highlight=essential+oils


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 6, 2013)

_I use an essential oil called Melissa which is lemon balm and it is so beautiful, the company i used to purchase it from hasn't got it anymore, i still have about 150mls, it really relaxes you, it helps with Asthma and lots of other things as well, i do have other oils but that is the best and anyone who comes to my place asks what the lovely aroma is._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2013)

I love the smell of lemon.  I haven't used the lemon oil, but I have a tiny humidifier I use in the bedroom when the air gets dry in winter.  I pour a touch of organic lemon juice into the water, and it gives the room a nice smell. :lemo:


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 6, 2013)

I was just on Auroma's site and they have it in USA here is the company this is the true essential oil 

USA - The Aromatherapy Place, Inc.
1962 Chatham Drive, Wheaton IL 60187, USA

Phone : +1 630 653 3082

email : kevin@auroma.com


----------



## terra (Oct 6, 2013)

My favourite is Sandalwood Oil but it's becoming scarce world-wide.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandalwood


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2013)

I remember sandalwood incense when I was younger, loved that smell.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 6, 2013)

I use WD-40.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 6, 2013)

_I have heard WD -40  works well on the neck bolts DB_


----------



## terra (Oct 7, 2013)

C'mon Frankenstein, waiting for your reply !....


----------



## Casper (Oct 7, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Also used Oil of Frankincense to lighten an age spot my hubby had, worked like a charm.  I just bought mine at my local Vitamin Cottage store (Natural Grocers), and they weren't that expensive, and do last a long time.



_*Hey SB.....I have a few of these on my face.....
Tried a few potions over the years that never worked.....
Can you use this oil on the face?  
*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 7, 2013)

_I have so many age spots i would need a couple of litres _


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2013)

I recently discovered cashmere oil and I think it smells  wonderful..   Got a reed diffuser set as a gift.
Have always liked lavender oil for baths and sleeping. .. have a few eye pillows that are infused with lavender oil/beads.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2013)

Anne said:


> I was using eucalyptus oil for a room freshener



I often use pure orange oil as a spray mist in the house ...flying bugs/insects  don't like that citrus smell.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2013)

Casper said:


> _*Hey SB.....I have a few of these on my face.....
> Tried a few potions over the years that never worked.....
> Can you use this oil on the face?
> *_



Yes, the one I used the Frankincense oil on was high up on the forehead.  It was applied twice a day and started to lighten noticeable within a week.  Before the bottle was empty, it was gone...no weird lightening or darkening of the skin either.


----------



## Anne (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow....Thanks for the many informative links and all the info, everyone.   Warrigal, I don't understand either, why it would affect blood pressure, but I had a recent incident where I ended up in ER because of HBP, so wasn't wanting to take any chances.
I love the lemon scent also, and am going to have to try that and some of the other oils mentioned here.  Hmm; I'm seeing an ad for essential oils as I type.   

I do have lavendar in the garden, but it isn't flowering, and I think you have to use the flowers...will read up on that and see for sure.  Also the basil plant is flowering and that smells like black licorice; not sure I'd like that scent, tho.

Again, many thanks for all the help; much appreciated!!!


----------



## Casper (Oct 7, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes, the one I used the Frankincense oil on was high up on the forehead.  It was applied twice a day and started to lighten noticeable within a week.  Before the bottle was empty, it was gone...no weird lightening or darkening of the skin either.


_*Thanks SB......I'll give it a try if I can find somewhere to purchase it here.....*_:thanks:


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 7, 2013)

_Casper here is the  the link for Auroma, they are in Hallam victoria and their oils are beautiful_ 

http://www.auroma.com.au/essential-oils/


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 8, 2013)

I thought essentials oils were Olive, Canola and Rice Bran. 

Kidding, love Lavendar, oil and dried flowers.  It's one of the very few scents that doesn't instantly block my sinus'.

I once fell for Sandalwood oil.  It was like Lasagne to Garfield.  Then I started getting headaches. I never got headaches!
 I realized that every time I wore a jumper that I had put a dab of it on I got a blinder.   No matter how often I washed that jumper the smell remained and I couldn't wear it, or ever sniff Sandalwood again without an instant headache. Bummer!

Best house deodorisor ever was one I only ever saw sold in Queensland.  It was Citrus and Cinnamon and it was heavenly.

I've bought the Citrus and Cinnamon oils and tried to get the mix right and it's okay but not quite the same. I'd kill for their secret extra ingredient. siiiigh


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

_Give the company below a call Di , i have been dealing with them for a few years now and they will be able to help you i am sure_


----------



## Casper (Oct 8, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Casper here is the  the link for Auroma, they are in Hallam victoria and their oils are beautiful_
> 
> http://www.auroma.com.au/essential-oils/



_*Thanks Jill.....will check them out.....*_ :hair:


----------



## That Guy (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Oct 8, 2013)

That Guy said:


>




*MEN!!!    *​:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Oct 8, 2013)

Couldn't resist being silly.  It's my prime directive...

But, have become interested, somewhat, in essential oils . . . somewhat...


----------



## Ruth (May 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes, the one I used the Frankincense oil on was high up on the forehead.  It was applied twice a day and started to lighten noticeable within a week.  Before the bottle was empty, it was gone...no weird lightening or darkening of the skin either.



Thank you for the tip, SeaBreeze! I just bought a bottle of it. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2014)

You're welcome Ruth, hope it works for you!


----------



## Kaya (May 26, 2014)

I use rose because I love the smell of them. I also sprinkle Lavendar in the room that is for rent because Lavendar attracts gays...and I loves me some gay guys! They make the best girlfriends.


----------



## Harley (May 26, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*Hey SB.....I have a few of these on my face.....
> Tried a few potions over the years that never worked.....
> Can you use this oil on the face?
> *_




I have been using rose hips oil seed oil in my face, and like it. The thing about the oils, is you use very little. A couple drops. It is also nice to use on my feet, helps keep them soft. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/253950-how-to-use-rosehip-seed-oil/


----------



## Harley (May 26, 2014)

I just got into using oils, as I have a grandson with cancer, and his mom has done much research on them. Frankincense is one he has used, internally, along with others. They were using young living, which is exp. I have been getting mine at my supplement store.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 26, 2014)

Young Living Essential Oils ARE expensive but they are the only ones we use because they are supposed to be the purest. Hubby uses the RuTaVaLa to help him sleep and it`s amazing what it has done for him. He also adds Lavender now because the other doesn`t really smell that great lol.


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Young Living Essential Oils ARE expensive but they are the only ones we use because they are supposed to be the purest. Hubby uses the RuTaVaLa to help him sleep and it`s amazing what it has done for him. He also adds Lavender now because the other doesn`t really smell that great lol.



I agree about the RutaVaLa oil. I have a small bottle sitting on my nightstand.  
That stuff does knock you out!  Being so expensive, I sometimes just open the bottle and take a whiff and close it back up ....lol.
By the time I say to myself ...this doesn't work, I'm asleep..:sleeping:


----------



## meg (May 28, 2014)

My cat suffers with sinus problems so I run a humidifier with eucalyptus oil in all the time to help him breathe.  I love lavender oil.  I buy Yankee candles which I have burning most of the time I am at home and they have such lovely aromas.


----------

